# 124000 miles - service so far



## ecodriver (Jul 25, 2020)

Just checking in here to help add to the statistics, 2012 ECO, 124000 miles. All recalls have been addressed. The only major services I've had to this point:

Cooling system overhaul at 100000 miles (some leaks and cam cover cracked also)
Alternator just last week at 124000 miles

Nothing else major since bought new in August 2011 for $21000

Minor items:
new tires at 65000 miles (very good Assurance brand tires)
new battery needed about every 40000 miles
Use the syntehtic oil changed about every 5000 miles

Frustrating minor item: new keys needed about every 25000 miles - they just break and are about $200 each - 100 to buy and cut - 100 to program (unless you do that part yourself)

Undone yet: I almost forgot to mention that most of the speakers started to wear out after only 3 or 4 years. The last few years I've just turned the fader forward and only listen to the two front speakers, because the rear ones all have rattling from prematurely worn out speaker membranes. This as going fine until recently as now I think I'm down to the last speaker working sufficiently in the front passenger side, so I'll probably get them all replaced soon. I looked into it a few years ago and the expense just didn't seem worth it as long as I still had two good front speakers, but naturally I'm still a bit disappointed they didn't last all that long.

Oddity: the eco grille feature makes a whine sometimes on the highway in very hot weather (over 105 degrees outside). I think this grille stays shuttered a bit too long sometimes, as the car does seem to get a bit hot sometimes when idling (230F), at least until the car figured out it should use the fan to cool the engine off.

The service charging system light did come on when the alternator died and I had about 90 minutes of drivetime to get to the mechanic before the battery was depleted to 8 volts. Electric systems started shutting down around 9.5 volts

-

I've seen that some drivers here get very very high mpg and that is great! I do get the 49 mpg or so when driving conservatively on long highway trips - but the rated 42 mpg avg hwy is more likely when driving over 70 mph

Since I drive a combination of city and hwy might lifetime average (as reported by the main odometer) is 34 mpg overall. I suspect that is because of the city rating of 29 mpg pulling it down

The trip odometers max out and reset themselves at around 62000 miles but I never reset the primary trip one and it has read 34 mpg for the last 50000 miles or so

Not bad for 9 years. The main service engine light has never come on


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Nice to hear positive stuff.

Most people only come here to rant.


----------



## jimmyc (Jun 27, 2020)

X2


----------



## enriqueprince40 (Feb 20, 2020)

Thank you for sharing your experience. One question, haven't you changed brake pads or engine bands?


----------



## jimmyc (Jun 27, 2020)

New brake pads and rotors cut on the front 3-4 months ago. back brakes OK. What is an "engine band"?
2014 with 68,000 miles. VERY happy with it..


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

jimmyc said:


> New brake pads and rotors cut on the front 3-4 months ago. back brakes OK. What is an "engine band"?
> 2014 with 68,000 miles. VERY happy with it..


serp belt etc


----------



## jimmyc (Jun 27, 2020)

Thanks. Interesting how Canada and the United States call the same thing different names.(And pronunciations too) I have family in Nova Scotia. Some words they used had me confused. US: "napkins". Nova Scotia: "serviettes". They were amused. But i got an education. Could never remember the formula to convert miles or speeds to metric values.....
Was in Canada as a child (visiting) Pontiac (US) was called "Parisianne" (spelling is off...I know.) Ford was called "Meteor"....and Buick? Something really weird. All changed now.....


----------



## enriqueprince40 (Feb 20, 2020)

Yes, the Chevy Cruze's 1.8 Eco engine should have the timing belt changed at 100,000 miles. The accessory band I think lasts less.


----------



## enriqueprince40 (Feb 20, 2020)

ecodriver said:


> Just checking in here to help add to the statistics, 2012 ECO, 124000 miles. All recalls have been addressed. The only major services I've had to this point:
> 
> Cooling system overhaul at 100000 miles (some leaks and cam cover cracked also)
> Alternator just last week at 124000 miles
> ...


Thank you for sharing your experience. One question, haven't you changed brake pads or engine bands?


----------



## enriqueprince40 (Feb 20, 2020)

jimmyc said:


> New brake pads and rotors cut on the front 3-4 months ago. back brakes OK. What is an "engine band"?
> 2014 with 68,000 miles. VERY happy with it..


Yes, the Chevy Cruze's 1.8 Eco engine should have the timing belt changed at 100,000 miles. The accessory band I think lasts less.


----------



## ecodriver (Jul 25, 2020)

enriqueprince40 said:


> Thank you for sharing your experience. One question, haven't you changed brake pads or engine bands?


Hello .... nope, not yet. These brakes I gotta say are REALLY amazing. Every time I've gone in for service they have said I still have plenty pad on them, so nope... have not replaced them yet and going to hit 130,000 miles probably this week.

If by engine bands you mean the timing belt, nope... have not replaced that either yet. I'm not sure what the recommended interval is on that item but I hope the mechanic will inform me when it comes time to do it.


----------



## ecodriver (Jul 25, 2020)

enriqueprince40 said:


> Yes, the Chevy Cruze's 1.8 Eco engine should have the timing belt changed at 100,000 miles. The accessory band I think lasts less.


Mine is the 1.4 Liter model, not certain when it is supposed to be changed on this one.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

ecodriver said:


> Mine is the 1.4 Liter model, not certain when it is supposed to be changed on this one.


1.4 has a chain not a belt


----------



## ecodriver (Jul 25, 2020)

168,000 miles as of Apr 2022.


----------



## enriqueprince40 (Feb 20, 2020)

ecodriver said:


> 168,000 miles as of Apr 2022.


Amazing. What other pieces have failed you in this time?


----------



## ecodriver (Jul 25, 2020)

enriqueprince40 said:


> Amazing. What other pieces have failed you in this time?


Thanks for the Q ... The main issues I've experienced are

The occasional but regular coolant issue, where some of the connections/hoses fail and leak, generally easy to detect because there will be the coolant scent around the engine. These were fixed under warranty during the first few years. The water pump is often changed at this time as well.
The camshaft cover oil leak issue. Now that I've had the car over ten years, I've been able to note the pattern, that this fails about every 50 to 60 thousand miles or so. In the future I might try to change it before it happens, maybe around 40,000.
The alternator has failed twice now, but the 2nd failure was related to the camshaft oil leak, as it flooded the alternator with oil over time, and gradually led to the leak. This was fixed under warranty the 2nd time.
I will have to say the Chevy warranties are pretty impressive. Also... the brakes! Over ten years and they just told me I still have over 80% left on my brake pads!
Nothing else serious has failed.
The only things that have interrupted my plans (being stranded for a while) were the alternator and battery fails, but a battery issue will happen to every car eventually.
On my third set of tires. The Goodyear Assurance tires are about the best tires I've ever owned. Getting 70 to 80 thousand miles from the treadwear on both the 1st and 2nd sets. They cost about $105 apiece, but worth it.


----------

